# Faith- does your religion help you to keep positive?



## Severely Suffering Snapett

Hi!I was just wondering if any of you have a religion. I my self am a Christian but I just feel so distant from God, almost as if I'm angry at him because of my IBS. I try praying for it to get better or for me to handle it or for it to go away but sometimes it just gets worse. I want to talk to someone at church about it but I'm just so shy when it come to dicussing my condition. Is anyone else religious?


----------



## misty`eyes

Hey, I just wanted to put in my 2 cents. I, too, am a Christian, and have been very out of touch you could say. I do pray, and I do believe in God, but have been talking myself out of going to church. I think that there has been days when I hand my pain over to God, and there are days that I carry it. When I first started having the major pains, about two years ago, I was approached by my brother-in-law and he told me "You need to remember what happened to Job in the bible." He, too, was in severe pain in his stomach and God wasn't punishing him, he was testing him. I try to think of it that way. Like, if it wasn't IBS that was hurting me, it could be something worse. As awful as it sounds, maybe God saved me with IBS, I could have lost a limb or vision or gotten cancer. So, in a weird way, it is a blessing because you never know what would you would have gotten in place of it.


----------



## halfawake45488

I'm Catholic, but have started becoming more distant. So far i almost don't even believe it anymore. I believe that there is some type of "force" that started/created everything. In my mind that "force" is god. However, a god that is almost human like and cares so much for us above all other things in the universe he created, a god that loves us so much he would condemn us to an eternity of suffering...I don't know....Seems like religion is just playing everybody's fears.Recently i have gotten really into science. So much so if i were a leader of some country, id put as much money into medical and scientific research as possible w/o collapsing the economy.Back on the religion thing real quick. I don't want to not believe and then end up suffering in hell because i was ignorant. If it was not for my own fears id have easily been persuaded that science is the way to go, but Catholicism at least "knows" where we came from. God.If there was a god like the one catholicism made him out to be...the loving one, i just can't understand why god would give so much suffering, especially to people who have done nothing to deserve it. Like little babies getting cancer. They were born and now their life may be coming to an end, i hardly see the love.Anyway, in a tough spot when it comes to religion right now.


----------



## Haunted

I was religious when I was I was a little kid, but after some of the things I've gone through and what I've learned there's really nothing that could convince me that God exists, unless of course he were to walk through my front door right now and tell me that he exists. Christianity really just doesn't make any sense to me. Even though I'm not religious, there are still quite a lot of other things that I can use to keep myself positive and hopeful.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett

Thanks for your replies. Misty'eyes I suppose you are right. At first I thought my IBS was a punishment for my sins but then for a long time it occured to me that God may be testing me. I have days like you where I just try and deal with it my self but I guess that I just need his help right now. I prayed so much last night and today it wasn't too bad, a little loss of appetite and gas but I had felt better than I did in days.







I guess he just wants us to lean on him...maybe its his way of making me see that he is here for me, even though I have days when I think he doesn't care. *sighs* you are right about people who suffer despite the fact that they are innocent. But I guess because God is infinate and beyond us we don't understand why he does what he does.


----------



## Brittney81888

"If there was a god like the one catholicism made him out to be...the loving one, i just can't understand why god would give so much suffering, especially to people who have done nothing to deserve it. Like little babies getting cancer. They were born and now their life may be coming to an end, i hardly see the love."Questions like this have also boggled my mind. But, we need to remember that suffering DOESN'T come from God, it comes from satan. As for God allowing it to happen, he doesn't promise there wont be trials and troubles but he promises he'll be there every step of the way. It all stems back to Adam and Eve, the sins of the world makes this place hell on earth. Me personally, I believe my issue with anxiety and IBS has brought me closer to God. There are days that I just feel like giving up, but through devotion and prayer, I realize that faith and trust is actually healing me. We don't know why certain things happen, but when we turn to God and give it all to him, its then that we know he loves us and just imagine walking through those pearly gates into his arms, knowing all the pain and suffering is over FOREVER!!! How exciting is that? Don't give up on your faith, just trust God, he IS there for you.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett

Thanks *Brittney81888*!I also get days where I just give in and let God take control, most of the time though it's like I'm going through this on my own as not many people know about or understand the stress and strain of my condition. He is there for us to trust and lean on and I should learn to do that.


----------



## 16963

I guess I don't even think of my IBS in terms of religion. I don't think God gave this to me for any specific reason or to punish me, I just think it's a health problem and they happen sometimes. When I'm praying I might ask him to help me through it if I'm having a particularly hard time, but other than that my religion and my IBS aren't really connected at all in my mind.


----------



## Kelthink

Man, I'm getting closer to nihilism every day now, but that's probably just a reflection of my feelings and life which have been dwindling for about 2 years now. Gagh! Although I'm probably closer to agnosticism at the moment...


----------



## sucky

Hi all. Well even though religion is not really the best topic of discussion on an IBS board, I'll add my view into the mix.I have always had a pretty strong faith in god (I'm muslim, in case that makes a difference), especially during the tough times in life like deaths, etc. Last couple of years my closeness with god, as well as my trust in him, have been very strained. I imagine this is largely due to IBS in the very obvious sense that it is the first bad thing that has happened to me. Talking with other friends and peers I've realized that this feeling is very normal. There's a saying about religion being the closest thing to psychosis because is involves belief and action towards something we have no real proof exists. It seems natural that a person would question the existance of god through out their lives. I don't think god will punish me, or even mind, that I sometimes stray from his, as long as i don't go too far, and that i come back. As far as blaming god for my ibs, I've definately had my moments, because who else can you point the finger at? But i tend to agree with lynnie on this one. That being said, I do feel that it is god's will that I have ibs. DOn't knwo why, don't even really think about. God gave me a brain, he gave us all brains, so while I do pray in my difficult moments (and don't forget to be thankful during your good moments too!) I spend much more time researching possible treatments, and looking at ways I can actively change my situation. I'll never know why I have IBS till I get to ask the big guy myself. Untill then, just try to deal with it the best you can. If that means turning to god, than all the power to you. For me, my faith has strengthed considerably lately. This isn't because of any specific reason except that I decided to let God be part of my life again. Can't say that my symptoms have improved, but my soul feels better, and thats something!


----------



## Dandaman

I'm not really too into religion. I was raised somewhat catholic but we never really practiced it. I don't really believe in all of that, I wish I did though. I see how it gives people strength and hope, I sort of believe it was something created to make people who have nothing else left something to hold onto and keep them going. Which is really genius any way you look at it. I just am unfortunate not being able to believe in it :/


----------



## overitnow

It is not so much that I don't believe all of this could not have been created so much as that I can't imagine that creator taking any special interest in the goings on of our particular species over a relatively short (astronomical) time period on an insignificant planet revolving about an average star somewhere in one of a million galaxies. The IBS I suffered from was not a punishment from God, just an accumulation of a number of bad choices that I made on my own.Mark


----------



## firstone

I dont believe in religion.. but there were alot of buddhist teachings that helped me cope with some problems... so that helps me stay positive...


----------



## Nikki

I think its things like this that confirm in my mind why I am NOT religious.


> I don't want to not believe and then end up suffering in hell because i was ignorant


Any god that will let you suffer in hell is not worth it. I can't believe that if there was a go (I don't believe- I think its a crock of sh&& designed to make people feel guilty for no reason- i'm being honest here, don't jump on me).


----------



## Cherrie

I don't know... I think people should really follow their heart as long as they're comfortable with what they believe (or what they don't believe) esp. when their illness is concerned, no matter what their believe is or what they choose not to believe...For me personally I tend to be like Mark in that I believe my health problems are a series of bad choices that I've made in life on my own. I truly don't see my problems, health or otherwise, are punishments from a higher power. I did what I did that resulted in the way I am and the way I feel. And it's up to me to accept them (and therefore to accept my current self) and to find ways to deal with them in order to make my life better... And part of me does tend to resort to religion for comfort and support (just like I've found comfort and support from joining this site) and I find that really does me good, personally... Cherrie


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Cherrie said:


> For me personally I tend to be like Mark in that I believe my health problems are a series of bad choices that I've made in life on my own. I truly don't see my problems, health or otherwise, are punishments from a higher power. I did what I did that resulted in the way I am and the way I feel. And it's up to me to accept them (and therefore to accept my current self) and to find ways to deal with them in order to make my life better... Cherrie


The problem arises, though, when you've done nothing to deserve the health problems you have.For example, in my case I've never drank alcohol, done drugs, smoked, etc. Yet, I'm stuck with IBS and GERD for the rest of my life (most likely). And sure, maybe the reason I have IBS and GERD is because I don't deal with stress very well. But how is that my fault; that I was taught - by my parents - unsuccessful ways of dealing with stress? I didn't make the choice to have my parents be the way they were, and teach me bad ways of dealing with stress. Nor, might I add, did I choose to have myself surrounded by people who caused me large amounts of stress, and thus helped contribute to my current health problems. I guess what I'm saying is that, these days, we talk a lot about self-empowerment and all that - as if we somehow have some sort of divine power to bring good things into our lives. Just listen to people like Joel Osteen, for example... but the truth is there are things in life that you just can't control. And I'm not saying it's God that does control them, because I don't believe in Him... I'm only saying that I don't think our choices have as much effect on our lives as we tend to think they do.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, MyOwnSavior,I totally understand where you're coming from, although our experiences and/or beliefs may be different.Me either don't drink alchohol (beer once or twice in my whole life, that was all), never done drugs, never smoked, don't even drink coffee latte anymore. And I'm in the same boat as you with the IBS and GERD stuff... And I do see why you're saying that a lot of things in life just happened randomly and totally out of our control. And I do understand how it feels that many of the stuff that happened were not of our own choosing. I only listened to Joel Osteen once by chance on TV -- enjoyed his speech and was very impressed and touched by his passion and charisma -- he still inspires me although I'm not of that faith... To me, there are so many ways to self-empower and his is one of them... And personally I feel that empowering oneself involves accepting oneself "as is" and forgiving the harm that's done to oneself for whatever reason in life... I guess I subscribe to what Schindler (in the movie) said about power -- the ultimate power is in acceptance and forgiveness... I do feel that what one believes in is really just personal -- whatever religion or faith that one chooses (or doesn't choose) to belong, as long as resorting to such a choice is comforting and allowed in one's own social environment, my take is, go for it. Cherrie


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Cherrie said:


> I only listened to Joel Osteen once by chance on TV -- enjoyed his speech and was very impressed and touched by his passion and charisma -- he still inspires me although I'm not of that faith... To me, there are so many ways to self-empower and his is one of them... And personally I feel that empowering oneself involves accepting oneself "as is" and forgiving the harm that's done to oneself for whatever reason in life... I guess I subscribe to what Schindler (in the movie) said about power -- the ultimate power is in acceptance and forgiveness... I do feel that what one believes in is really just personal -- whatever religion or faith that one chooses (or doesn't choose) to belong, as long as resorting to such a choice is comforting and allowed in one's own social environment, my take is, go for it. Cherrie


Oh, don't get me wrong, he's a very good speaker. I've seen him on Larry King Live I think, by chance of course. I guess I don't want to say too much about him because it could lead input by others that would make this thread "controversial". But there might be some truth to what he's saying, even independent of his Christian orientation...And I don't have any problem with what people's personal beliefs are. Whatever helps you cope with life the best, you know, go for it. I guess I was saying that in my own life I've found religion to be more of a detriment than a benefit. But of course that's not true for everyone. Finally, I guess in response to that quote, I would say that - while I believe self-acceptance is important - in order to have healthy self- esteem (and so on) you need to truly be accepted by others for who you are; whether IBS free or no. And that, of course, is something you can't control, no matter what.I guess that I just don't think - ultimately - that we will ever be in control of even simple things (like how we feel about ourself). Let's face it, people are social by nature. What others think about us matters to us, whether we want it to or not. And as long as we need other people (which all of us do) we won't ever be free of their critiques - and thus, of external stresses....And thanks for the reply.







I like reading things that make me think...


----------



## Cherrie

> Finally, I guess in response to that quote, I would say that - while I believe self-acceptance is important - in order to have healthy self- esteem (and so on) you need to truly be accepted by others for who you are; whether IBS free or no. And that, of course, is something you can't control, no matter what.I guess that I just don't think - ultimately - that we will ever be in control of even simple things (like how we feel about ourself). Let's face it, people are social by nature. What others think about us matters to us, whether we want it to or not. And as long as we need other people (which all of us do) we won't ever be free of their critiques - and thus, of external stresses....


Hiya, I enjoy a thought-provoking conversation, too It is true that when we haven't found a way to get our IBS under control and/or when we're in a flare up, there's very little that we can do in that regard except keep finding the things that work for us. And in such a situation it is really out of our control at that particular moment IBS-wise. However, I do feel that there still are many things that we _can _control. Even when we can't control our physical body, we still have control of how we (strive to) feel -- a great friend of mine once said to me that when there's this feeling of not being in control, we can at least just "roll with the punches" and then the good times will come and we'll be more in control again. And I do personally feel that we _can_ be in control of how we feel about ourselves. Like, my IBS has pretty much stayed the same (with ups and downs of course) and my GERD became a lil worse than before, but I've been feeling much better about who I am and how I am than when I first joined this site -- a lot of it is becaue I have all this amazing support from all of you on here and I have reflected very deeply on myself and am beginning to finally find some peace with my health problems my religion and other stuff, although to be completely honest I can't guarrantee that I won't have down times ever again -- sure I will -- but my personal definition of "control" also includes the belief that I can and will bounce back after a down time. And yeah, I also feel that it often times also depends on how one defines "control" and another part of my definition of control/empowerment is to be able to _generalize _the peace and joy I found through interacting with so many people on here to my own life... I do realize however that this is all just very individual, so my experience is not your experience or anyone else's, and I can only speak for myself.And you're absolutely right about humans being social by nature that need approval and acceptance from others. Yes, we do. And yet, don't you think it goes both ways? Like, others also need our approval and acceptance and sometimes forgiveness? We're not just passive receivers of other people's comments and opinions -- we also have opinions about other people and we also have a right to make comments and influence how others feel. So they can criticize us -- we can do the same to them, too!  And _we have a right to think whoever cannot see past our IBS (even after being educated by us) is not worth the bother from us_! So their criticism can stress us out -- who is to say ours can't stress them out? Yes what people say matters to us, but what we say also matters to them, too. So in this sense we are NOT completely powerless or control-less. Sure we may start with a little (or a lot) more disadvantage given that we have IBS and we worry, BUT we do have our side of the control at least in many situations involving us being social beings. I used to be a very shy person even before my IBS and still am deep down. But over time, I discovered that many times our social environment are like a mirror -- it reflects how I am and how I feel about myself. If I feel in control and if I believe in myself, other people will react accordingly, with time. So, my personal experience is that we can still have control and have power if we let ourselves to. It's not easy, but it's achievable, with more struggle for sure but still do-able. And eventually the ultimate result can be much less stressful, although the process may be.OK, I rambled too much I don't know what I'm saying now... Sorry to wander off topic... to kinda drag us back -- I personally feel that what we believe (religion or just personal values) can influence our attitudes towards things and therefore how we act on and react to them...Cherrie


----------



## Rowe2

Hi SeverlySuffering...I am well beyond the age for this group forum, but I did drop in to read your post.I am a believer in Jesus, so therefore, I am a Christian. That is my religion if we need to put a name on it. My heart goes out to you..you are young no doubt. I've struggled with the pain and agony of IBS since I could remember being alive. I'm now 55. I have family genes of IBS from my dad's side of the family. It is a disorder of the body. Another family history may consist of migranes for instance.I do know I've searched and sought help on each corner, but my faith in God does give me hope to reach out and search for answers. I'm currently on medication to control the pain of spasms. I feel God wants each one of us to ask Him for direction in coping though. I'm glad you go to church. You sure can't go wrong there. I've been spiritually healed in the past from bondage of smoking. Don't be angry at God. He wants us to be happy and rely on Him. I was looking out my window awhile ago, and was looking at the beautiful autumn leave colors...I just can't see how anyone can't believe there isn't a God...How did we get these beautiful leaves? They were created by God for us to enjoy.


----------



## Nikki

> I have family genes of IBS from my dad's side of the family.


As far as I am aware, there has been no type of IBS gene discovered, nor is there evidence that this is hereditary.


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Cherrie said:


> And you're absolutely right about humans being social by nature that need approval and acceptance from others. Yes, we do. And yet, don't you think it goes both ways? Like, others also need our approval and acceptance and sometimes forgiveness? We're not just passive receivers of other people's comments and opinions -- we also have opinions about other people and we also have a right to make comments and influence how others feel. So they can criticize us -- we can do the same to them, too!  And _we have a right to think whoever cannot see past our IBS (even after being educated by us) is not worth the bother from us_! So their criticism can stress us out -- who is to say ours can't stress them out? Yes what people say matters to us, but what we say also matters to them, too. So in this sense we are NOT completely powerless or control-less. Sure we may start with a little (or a lot) more disadvantage given that we have IBS and we worry, BUT we do have our side of the control at least in many situations involving us being social beings. I used to be a very shy person even before my IBS and still am deep down. But over time, I discovered that many times our social environment are like a mirror -- it reflects how I am and how I feel about myself. If I feel in control and if I believe in myself, other people will react accordingly, with time. So, my personal experience is that we can still have control and have power if we let ourselves to. It's not easy, but it's achievable, with more struggle for sure but still do-able. And eventually the ultimate result can be much less stressful, although the process may be.OK, I rambled too much I don't know what I'm saying now... Sorry to wander off topic... to kinda drag us back -- I personally feel that what we believe (religion or just personal values) can influence our attitudes towards things and therefore how we act on and react to them...Cherrie


I realize I've rambled too much as well, so I"ll try to make my remaining reply relatively short (I hope I don't regret saying that when I'm done writing though!) In reponse to your first comment - yes, our comments affect others as well. But... well, just because I can hurt them in turn doesn't really make me feel any better about the things they said to me to begin with. In fact, I've noticed that oftentimes I feel better simply receiving an insult than I would have if I had responded to their criticism with some of my own, and thus escalated the confrontation, which of course would have led to more hurtful words... and things that I probably would have regretted saying as well.I think I see your more general meaning, though, in that we do have control of OUR words and actions, if not anyone else's. (There was another point I wanted to bring up here as well but can't seem to remember it now - that's what I get for posting at 1:30 in the morning...







)You are right though - how we present ourself does have a huge influence in how others perceive us. It's just hard to be a confident person - as I'm guessing nearly everyone on here would agree - when a disease like IBS can totally control your ability to interact with people. It can totally take away your ability to have friends, relationships, etc. And yeah - you can try to be confident in the midst of all that - but in the end, when one's IBS is really bad - I'm sorry, but there's just nothing you can do to change that. I know because I've been there ... thank God I'm not there totally anymore, though I still avoid social situations as much as possible I think, more from formed habits than anything else though...


----------



## Cherrie

HiI know and I am truly sorry you've suffered long and it's been very tough -- I can totally relate and I feel what you feel on a daily basis -- and probably everybody else here on this board knows what you mean by when the pain and the D are chronic and even when there are good days, just when you think things are looking up, the darn IBS comes again from nowhere and smashes you down real good. _I have been there, too, and I'm still there_ -- actually I had to stop typing to you and go to the no-know-where first just now. And I certainly don't have a stronger will than you or anyone else here on this board.Well, I guess if you're like me, when you were born with a much less strong body since day one and of course way before getting IBS/GERD; when you were hospitalized for you don't know how many times before you even started kindergarten; when a bad ear infection at 4 years old totally destroyed your ability to sing (and therefore your music teacher's ability to see you as a person that needs respect or your peers' ability to accept you as one of them) for the next 14 years until at college your major enabled you to train your ears better; when you got bullied and teased by other kids at school because you're small and are not physcically as strong as them; when in 2nd grade you got severe gastritis, hospitalized, and couldn't go to school for days, and your neighbor (an adult) said to you, "Oh, you whining weakling, you stay at home just because of tummy aches?" -- I mean, hello, I had high fever, severe nausea and vomitting, and horrible stomach pain -- if your whole life started like that, you will have to find a way to see the sunny side of life, to be confident and appreciate the good things that you do have, to confront-ignore-forgive others, to accept your own limitations and develop what you're good at as fully as possible, and to like yourself for who you are. Otherwise I'd have killed myself long time ago. For me, it has nothing to do with whether one has stong will power, but everything to do with practicality. It is just _for me _a better way to survive/cope and to live as good a life as I possibly can.I mean, I do still have completely miserable days that I'd cry and write really miserable diary entries or email a friend about how miserable I feel and ask for (and truly appreciate) their comforting words; I do know and I do feel how bad it is when people don't understand or when they say things that upset us -- I would be upset, too, if someone says terrible things to me. Like I posted somewhere else, in my darkest days I did have times where I just thought maybe it would be simpler to end it all. But like I said a couple posts ago on this thread -- I was able to pull through because of the kind-hearted people I've come to know and be great friends with here on this board (and I am and will forever be thankful to them) and because since then I've learned to re-define a lot of things such as "control" and "power" and stuff... And so now when I have unspeakably bad days, I consciously put a check mark in my mind that the good days will come; and when those insensitive people say horribly things to me, I can tell myself that I am better than them and I can choose what to do with them. And I do resort to faith, too, when I need strength.But don't get me wrong, I am not (and never thought I would or tried to) force what works for me on others. Everyone will have to find their own path and search for what works for them. I'm just posting what I've been posting just in case someone can resonate and might find it useful. They may, or they may not -- doesn't bother me either ways.And I never meant to be confrontational to you or anyone else, either -- I'm real sorry if some of what I wrote appeared that way -- totally not my intention. It was just something that was traumatic in my life and not talked about very often. And I do apologize if this post comes across a lil too strong than expected... CherrieP.S. -- I never said chronic depression isn't real and I never said chronic illnesses aren't depressing. I do also think that people need to take meds and/or go to therapy if they are clinically depressed. In fact I've been acknowledging that all the way through here and elsewhere. I never said think positive will cure anything -- I don't think I even said think positive will make an attack physically feel better, although I have said that it _may _prevent one from feeling emotionally worse. I also certainly know (and have acknowledged) that there are times that one just can't think positive at the moment -- but that doesn't mean one has to think negative all the time all one's life -- as someone else said on this site quite a while ago, all feelings are transcient and when the sadness passes, happier moments will come (and of course they may both recur). I think people can feel what I truly want to say if people read closer. But that was not my focus here in this thread. I guess what I'm saying is, trying to think as positively as one can and resorting to religion or personal values is not that different than resorting to meds and/or therapy to treat either IBS or depression or both -- why can't we use all that we can? coping doesn't have to involve one single method. The goal is one and the same, to feel better and to improve quality of life.


----------



## sancha

i once read something in the bible which went like by the stripes of jesus we are healed , so i just meditate on that positive statement hoping that one day just one day i will be totally free from ibs


----------



## housecat

Hey. First post.I am a very vocal and committed atheist, but living in the Bay Area and getting stuck on the BART train when you have to go...You'll catch me praying to the Good Lord like I'm Mormon, y'all!


----------



## MyOwnSavior

housecat said:


> Hey. First post.I am a very vocal and committed atheist, but living in the Bay Area and getting stuck on the BART train when you have to go...










Good to know there's some like minded people on these forums.Oh, and welcome, by the way.


----------



## housecat

MyOwnSavior said:


> Good to know there's some like minded people on these forums.Oh, and welcome, by the way.


Muchos Gracias. Good to be here.


----------



## Modern_Marie

Hi all, I am a newbie here but I just felt I should add..I am a Christian and I do believe in God and sin and pain and suffering. I know it sounds weird, but Jesus said the message of the cross is foolishness to those who don't believe. (I don't know the reference off the top of my head, but I could look it up if I needed to).God loves us and he doesn't want to see us in pain or in hell. Pain and suffering entered into the world when Adam and Eve commited the first sin. Before that point in time, everything in Eden was perfect. Adam and Eve literally walked and talked with God. Amazing isn't it. There was no pain, disease or suffering in Eden! But because of our sin nature (thanks to the fall of man/woman), we are destined to have bad times in our lives.Because we are sinful (sin is detestible in the eyes of God), we have to be forgiven of our sins. Sin is like a crime. We've all commited this crime and now we are destined to face the punishment: hell. But thanks to the grace of God, he sent someone to come and take the punishment for us: Jesus, who died on the cross. Imagine this, you're in court because you commited a crime (stealing perhaps). The judge asks you why he should let you go a free man/woman. You tell him, "because I am a good person." Is the judge going to let you off because you are a good person? Nooooo. So you have to pay a price, a certain amount of time in prison or some big $$$$$! But then this man comes into the court room and says, "I have the money to pay for this man/woman's crime!" The man pays and you are set free. The man asked you for absolutely nothing in return. It is a free gift! That is what salvation (being cleansed of all your sins) is! Now God did not say that because we are forgiven of our sins, we will never sin again or never face disease or death. But he did insure our place in Heaven (rather than the alternative). So have you ever lied, stolen anything regardless of value, or back talked to your parents? I can say yes, yes, and yes! Those are 3 of the 10 comandments (10 things not to do). If you have broken any of those commandments, what does that make you? It makes me a sinner.So anyway, I am comforted knowing that I DO have a creater who loves me and cares enough for me to send someone to pay for all my sins, so I can go to Heaven. There is also a lot of other things like having joy constantly (not happiness, joy--this is sort of like a peace of mind in all trials).God didn't point his finger at me and say "thou shalt have IBS for the rest of your life!" Maybe he just thought that this trial would make me stronger and give me an opportunity to reach out to others!Blessings All!**Disclaimer: For more complete answers to your spiritual questions, please consult the Bible (God's Living Word) and the Big Man Himself! I am just a human (a sinner) and do not have all the answers. Though i would be happy and blessed to chat with those who are seriously seeking!


----------



## PrettySickly

Whenever I get really down or frustrated with my situation, I rely on my faith. 2 years ago, when I was at my worst and lost 20 lbs in 1 month and the doctors thought it was cancer, I wrote myself a note. It basically reminds me that everyone has trials in their life and this just happens to be mine. Although I was glad to know I would be ok, it was also really hard to deal with knowing its incurable. But for me, reading what I wrote to encourage myself is always a lot more comforting than just prayer alone. I don't know why but it seems to keep up my positivity.


----------



## faithxlove

hi everyone.. well, as you can tell by my username, I certainly rely on my faith to get me thorugh tough times







I'm also a Christian, and a rather commited one, at that. I have found my answers to my "IBS"/Digestive Issues, however,.. and therefore to my prayers







But I know what it's like going through the horrible symptoms for years on end.. So if anyone wants to talk, or some encouragement, message me absolutely ANY time







God Bless,Hannah <3


----------

